# Bought lactaid cottage cheese by mistake



## *Brady* (Jun 18, 2009)

Hey guys! Today is my pup's 1st birthday! I found a cake recipe to make him, and i bought cottage cheese for the frosting. i accidentally got lactaid :doh:. does anyone know if this is still ok to give him? or should i just get regular? ill post some pics later of his cake and presents 

Thank you!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Happy Birthday Brady!!! Enjoy your cake.....

Not sure about the Lactaid cottage cheese for Brady...but I eat it. Can't see why it would hurt him.


----------



## *Brady* (Jun 18, 2009)

Brady says thanks! I can't see why it would hurt him either, just wanted to make sure I wasn't missing something! Thanks!


----------



## babbs (Feb 9, 2010)

Many dogs are lactose intolerant anyway, so you're probably better off.


----------

